# High Def Channels stuck in Zoom View!



## House (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm hoping someone can help!

No matter what changes I make to the display settings (1020i, 720, 480p and/or different aspect ratios), all of my high def channels display in zoom view, which stretch the picture to the point where I lose at least 20% of the picture.

I have no problem on standard def channels, which come up as normal view.

I am using a DVI video cable and even tried using component video cables, but had no change to my problem. I have had my 921 receiver for about 2 years and have just started having this problem a month or so ago. I am playing on a Samsung HLM473 DLP TV.

 House


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

House said:


> I'm hoping someone can help!
> 
> No matter what changes I make to the display settings (1020i, 720, 480p and/or different aspect ratios), all of my high def channels display in zoom view, which stretch the picture to the point where I lose at least 20% of the picture.
> 
> ...


Have you tried pressing the, "*" Format button on the remote control when viewing programming from the 921. Have you changed your aspect setting on your Samsung?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

House said:


> I'm hoping someone can help!
> 
> No matter what changes I make to the display settings (1020i, 720, 480p and/or different aspect ratios), all of my high def channels display in zoom view, which stretch the picture to the point where I lose at least 20% of the picture.
> House


Mine does that occasionally, a reboot restores them.


----------

